# Live from the ice...



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Live updates from the ice on how the bite is goin or the spears are throwin...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I hope you are in northern Michigan.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you having any luck blood trail?


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been fishing in Northern Mi....does that count? Done pretty good on the crappie n gill bite.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd like to punch you. Why come you no call me?


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Prolly same reason you no call me...u spearin mf'r...what ya doin saturday? Gonna try n cut a hole in the ice on a lake near you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> I'd like to punch you. Why come you no call me?


I sent ya some pics...ya were there in thought..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Post some fish porn for us too. I don't think you are going to punch a hole by Firefighter.

What area of the north were you fishing?

Heading out in a bit. Can't sit around getting a sore butt. I may have a few medical things going on but I'm *NOT* going to let it stop me. Take to IB's and call me in the morning.:lol:


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Paperboy..I have been fishing in the West Branch area, FIL has a place in Alger. His lake has some great frigggin crappie in it!

/ood luck to ya! And there is nothin better for a sore butt than sittin on a bucket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Checked out lake number 1 on the list of possibles for today...no fishin this one yet! It's got 3.5-4" about ten yards off shore and went down to about 2" maybe even a little less 10 yards past that....only about 50 more yards to go before I woulda got to the hole I was wanting to fish.

Back to the truck n off to check out another.

I'm checking out lakes in the N.Oakland and the Southern Genessee n Lapeer Co.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LakevilleLaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the scouting report. Keep updating as you might save me some time this afternoon. I previously posted a thread about checking Lakeville Lake this evening. It too may go from 4" to 2" about 75 yards off the boat launch. I've only been checking 10 yards out for the past three weeks. I don't want any chances of getting wet / losing my gear.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, lake # 2 is about the same report..3-4" a little ways out from shore and the just kept getting thinner and thinner...at least it's a nice day to pound the woods, guess I'm gonna head home to grab the boy and a bunny gun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Been fishin a little 50-60 acre lake in Highland since about 11 this morning. About 3-4" of nice black snow covered ice...no white ice whatsoever! Some spots are a little less than 3" but not many.

The bite has been crazy slow though. I wanted to spear this lalke today, think I'm gonna wait till sunday. 

All the holes were slushin up n freezing up fast, so I think were finally makin some good ice!!!...now let's just hope it stays!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Checked a small lake real quick.
4 holes punched out to 50yds from shore with a 4" avg.
She's definitely making ice.
Going to hold off til tomorrow morning now and just make a day of it.


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

We fished howell yesterday 1.5 inches 2 in some spots but I was solid didnt make a nosie till the sun went down then you could tell she was making ice hoping we got an inch of new ice last night, headed back out in a few hours

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

Went out today and finally stared off 2012 with spearing a 28 incher.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

That's awesome Quack!...I'm hopin to get out sunday to throw a fork.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

